# unused ferry crossing ticket



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

booking for 7.5 meter motorhome with seafrance any offers
only available to MCC club member 
no offer refused 
geoff


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

you're not still selling your van are you fella?

Come on, we can't lose you! Get on the ferry, let the van persuade you that selling isn't the right idea!

You know it makes sense...

Stormy


----------



## kentucky (May 1, 2005)

*its gone*

dave
i have sold it
its time to move on now
geoff


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Geoff, do you mind me asking - did you take a big hit on the price?

Stay in touch.

Stormy


----------

